# best .22 for $300 or under?



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings all,

After some other discussions here, I have decided that perhaps I just need to purchase a higher quality air rifle and be done with it. 
I am not a marksmen nor do I want to be.

However, here is what I am looking for. 
1. Something very accurate (of course). I found that I like plinking around. However, the Big Cat seems to not be as accurate as I once thought it would be. 
2. Great knockdown power (for small game)
3. Quality made, not cheap
4. straight barrel, not break barrel. 
5. Either a .22 or .177. I figured .22 would be better for small game.

I am looking at a few options...
This http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=1497

Or http://www.airgundepot.com/refurbished-rws-48-177-side-lever-1100-fps.html

What are your thoughts? Ideas? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

How about this one? 
I am not finding many reviews on the RWS 460 Magnum .22


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

AVV: The two links took me to guns that are .177 cal.
I was expecting .22s. The .22 is a better hunting caliber.
Definitely check out the Benjamin Discovery Air Rifle.
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-di ... ifle.shtml


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

darkgael said:


> AVV: The two links took me to guns that are .177 cal.
> I was expecting .22s. The .22 is a better hunting caliber.
> Definitely check out the Benjamin Discovery Air Rifle.
> http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-di ... ifle.shtml


You are correct. My bad. I should have been specific. I was just referencing the model number, however, I should have stated that.

Wow, this is an interesting gun. Thank you for the link!


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

All,

So I decided to bit the bullet and go over my $300 limit. I talked with Pyramid Air and decided on a Diana RWS 350 Magnum Striker Combo (.22 cal). I also bought some Crosman Premiers as reviews have shown the pellet to preform well with this gun.

I hope I have made a good purchase. I believe I have and hopefully the near $500 spent will show worth it in time.


----------

